# hard start??



## DooksVR6 (Aug 16, 2006)

well my 96 passat well not start a less i mash it to the floor well turning it over and run like crap for a little them fixes it self what u guys think it could be ? fuel pump, fpr, injector just want to get a idea where to start what to try first when i got it it cranked forever befor starting so i got a check valve from vw and it fix it for a little but now this


----------



## DooksVR6 (Aug 16, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, it sounds like a fuel problem, but without more info, it's just a shot in the dark. Testing the fuel pump and checking for fuel leaks is where I'd start.


----------



## DooksVR6 (Aug 16, 2006)

ok going to get a pump any one know if mk3 vr pumps r the same as the passat vrs


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

You know this is not the VR6 forum? This is the 2.8 30Valve forum. Not knocking , but better information might come from the VR6 or B4 forums.


----------



## DooksVR6 (Aug 16, 2006)

o sorry about didn't even c that thanks:thumbup:


----------

